# Earphones



## napster007 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i want to buy good quality earphones for under 2k. can you please suggest me a model. i prefer creative. They should be inear and have good bass effects. i live in delhi so please quote the price also.

thank you


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2007)

Creative EP-630.You will be able to grab one within Rs.1K.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah the EP-630, look no further !


----------



## napster007 (Sep 17, 2007)

my friend bought ep-630 for 895/- . Is there anything better than that??

i can really spend till 1.7k or max 2k


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2007)

are there any headphones  with clear listening ability , costing around 500 and not causing pain in the ear while watching movie on laptop for 3-4 hours ?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

^^dude, i got it for Rs. 875, not 895


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

^^lols.you guys are funny(xbonez and napster)

I am also getting this after a week after my exams.I hope they don't disappoint me.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

guys, what about the ep680?? how much does it cost and how's its availability in indian markets??


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 17, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^dude, i got it for Rs. 875, not 895



So u have bought it . 

Same shop which i mentioned or some else plz specify if diffrent


----------



## napster007 (Sep 17, 2007)

can we please get back to the topic and can u ppl suggest me some good earphones better than ep630


----------



## xbonez (Sep 17, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> So u have bought it .
> 
> Same shop which i mentioned or some else plz specify if diffrent



i had planned to go to the same shop, Infinity Infomatics. found the shop, but since we'd reached a little early it was still closed. i then went to another shop and told him I.I. is quoting 875, so he gave it to me at 875.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 18, 2007)

go for Philips Shp2000 (awesome clarity ) (superb Bass effect just like my subwoofer) and pricing ( 495/-) These Headphones gave me what i was looking for in the last 4 or 5 years..  just give it a try..


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there any earphones and headphones which are good for more than 4-6 hours daily listening without paining ear ... which is good for long term listening the philips one or the creative ep 630 one..

@shantanu 
How long you ve been using philips shp 2000


----------



## shantanu (Sep 18, 2007)

about 5 months..  they are light and very nicely designed to fit .. 

oops my bad, i got confused in earphones and headphones 

and the creative ep-630 are just 800/- bucks in delhi..


----------



## napster007 (Sep 18, 2007)

so is there no better earphones than creative ep-630????????????????


----------



## shantanu (Sep 18, 2007)

ep635


----------



## napster007 (Sep 18, 2007)

how much do ep-635 and ep-660 and ep-680 cost??? any idea??


----------



## Maximum (Sep 18, 2007)

Is bass of EP-630 any good??

Second question...which is more comfortable of long duration, earphone or headphone. 

Please suggest some good headphone under Rs. 1500.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 18, 2007)

Even I'm looking for In Ear Headphones which don't cost more than 1k. As some of you have suggested EP 630, is it good? Will we get a warranty for it? Can someone tell me the exact location and name of shop from where you bought it? I think it was mentioned Delhi.
Xbonez, devil himself and Napster please give me more details. I'm looking for in hear headphones. I stay in Hyderabad.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 18, 2007)

I have ordered the EP630 for 840 bucks through a group order on another website. Will be getting them this weekend. But unfortauntely the Group Order (GO) is closed now. I am taking these as a replacement for my Sony Ericsson w800i default earphones which went dead last month after 1.5 yrs of wear and tear.
In Hyderabad you can try Hyderabad Central or may be the by lanes of Koti / Sultan Bazaar area where there are numerous electronic shops. you do get a one year company warantty on the same. I had aksed in pyramid, Pune where they were selling the EP630 for 1490 bucks (too costly). Officially the price is around Rs. 1280 but if you can get thru a group order u can get a better deal.


----------



## Minimalistix (Sep 18, 2007)

How much EP630 costs in mumbai? How much at Alfa?


----------



## ambandla (Sep 18, 2007)

Sony MDR-E818. Specially desgined for bass. Thumping sound. Rs.500/-


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 18, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Even I'm looking for In Ear Headphones which don't cost more than 1k. As some of you have suggested EP 630, is it good? Will we get a warranty for it? Can someone tell me the exact location and name of shop from where you bought it? I think it was mentioned Delhi.



First of all I want to *warn everyone that be aware of Fakes EP 630 earphones that r widely available in market and with price range of 600 to 900*

so plz insist on warranty and check plastic quality of earphone

*In Delhi* U can get EP 630 for 875 bucks with bill from 

Infinity Infomatic 317 bajaj house
Nehru Place
ph 41618122,41618123
jittedra 9818380633


----------



## Maximum (Sep 18, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> First of all I want to *warn everyone that be aware of Fakes EP 630 earphones that r widely available in market and with price range of 600 to 900*
> 
> so plz insist on warranty and check plastic quality of earphone
> 
> ...


 
You mean the one you bought from Infinity Infomatic, is fake as EP-630 price range fall between 600 to 900 and you purchased it for 875 bucks.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 19, 2007)

Maximum said:
			
		

> You mean the one you bought from Infinity Infomatic, is fake as EP-630 price range fall between 600 to 900 and you purchased it for 875 bucks.



Nop Mine is genuine with warranty  

I just want to convey a message that there r many fakes of EP-630 so be aware of that


----------



## Minimalistix (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone from Mumbai can help me with where can I buy a genuine EP630 from and at around what price?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 19, 2007)

If you have the buidget of 2K why dont u try Sennheiser?
They are the BEST. Better than Bose, Sony, Philips.

I use PX100, the best.
I bought them from Pune.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 19, 2007)

Reviews
Creative EP-630


----------



## raksrules (Sep 19, 2007)

Minimalistix said:
			
		

> Anyone from Mumbai can help me with where can I buy a genuine EP630 from and at around what price?


 
@Minimalistix
In Mumbai you get the EP630 in Alfa but they dont sell with any bill or warantty and the cost is 1000 bucks. I had enquired this 2 weeks back. The Guy there says that they are original but still since he is not giving any bill or warantty i was skeptical and order my piece through a group order for Rs. 840 from another website.
Another option is you can go to Lamington Road and search there but the cost would be Rs. 1280 which is mostly standard across many other shops all over Mumbai. 
IMHO you wont get below this price tag a single piece with warantty. At that same time i had enquired in Pyramid, Pune where the rate was 1480/-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 19, 2007)

This means Delhi is cheaper than most other cities.In Delhi it is very easily available for 800 bucks.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 20, 2007)

so will Sennheiser earphones come under 2k???


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

sennheiser will be difficult to find in the india markets


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 20, 2007)

EDIT

get the chaep ones and also get some more after a cuple of months,

the cycle countinues,..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2007)

Dude how much would these sennheiser headsets cost? I guess they will be over 1k definitely. How much did you buy it for? Do we have In ear model available for this?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Dude how much would these senheisser headsets cost? I guess they will be over 1k definitely. How much did you buy it for? Do we have In ear model available for this?


 Over 1k are you kidding me?I am sure they will be atleast around 8-10k.Senheisser makes great great headphones but they are very expensive.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

yes, i agree sennheiser headphones are expensive but they're availbale in the range of 5k. also, here we're talking about earphones which are relatively cheaper. so i think u can get sennheiser earphones (not headphones!) for about 2k


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Sennheiser PX100 costs between 3-4k.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 21, 2007)

way out of napster's budget


----------



## Minimalistix (Sep 21, 2007)

@rak007
Thanks for all the info man! 
Can you also share that website with all of us and the min. qty. that a group order must have?


----------



## napster007 (Sep 26, 2007)

ok guys tell me finally now what should i buy? you guys are suggesting creative ep-630. well now here's the fact... i own an sony ericsson w550i . when i bought it 18 months ago it came with a headset labelled "hpm-70". Now those of you who have walkman series will know that these phones have a feature called *"MEGA BASS".* when i was using my earlier earphones, they could handle this effect superbly on BASS intensive songs. Now my friend Xbonez had  bought the creative ep-630 recently so i tested them on my phone with mega bass. well............ i got crushed with the sound effects. as soon as i switched the mega bass on the ep-630 started cracking like hell. i just could not handle it. but my earlier earphones could do it very well. So buying creative ep-630 is out of the question for me now.

so can i get the earphones similar to the the hpm-70??? if so how much will it cost.  

so any suggestions yet??????


----------



## raksrules (Sep 27, 2007)

@Minimalistix

The website is www . techenclave . com / forums
There was a group order going on but now it has been closed. I got a chance and ordered the same and got my creative ep 630 last weekend. 

@napster007
I have sought the ep630 as a replacement to my HPM-70 that went dead last month. I personally own the sony ericsson w800i and use the mega bass feature. But in my case the sound is not cracking at all. But only problem is that length of the wire is too much. But i am using rubber band to tie it up


----------



## napster007 (Sep 27, 2007)

yes "rak07". i think i'll have to agree cus my other friend also owns it and he says that the piece i was testing was defected. i think that is the problem.


----------



## Minimalistix (Sep 28, 2007)

@rak007
Hey, i went to Alfa this past Sunday. They've dropped their EP630 price to Rs.850 w/o bill. When i asked for how much is the price with bill the guy said Rs.1000 but I still won't get any warranty! That's crazy!!


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Oct 3, 2007)

well, why does this cracking of sound occur? is it coz of usage? or defect in the earphones.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2007)

just purcahsed Sony E10LP, great looks and comfortable , treble is amazing Bass is optimum (at least its not ear rupturing) and is priced at Rs.650.

*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-e10lp?site=hp_en_IN_i

There r other products u can choose. If u need more bass then go for Sony E818LP(Rs.500) or E828LP(Rs.600)


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 4, 2007)

Philips HP 805 price 1200--best headphone
iSound i860-- 700 Rs (MRP)


----------



## napster007 (Oct 4, 2007)

arn't there any in-ear from fontopia under 1.5k? (good bass required)


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys please let me know if anybody know about any other brands for Canal Earphones (In Ear phones) for less than 1k.


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you can extend ur budget to about 3k, Sennheiser CX300 or Shure E2C. Not sure if available in india.
*www.shure.com/India/index.htm?country=India
*www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/icm_eng.nsf/root/0service-partner?Open&country=India

Sony MDR-EX51LP is also good (available for only $25.99 at amazon.com)
*www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-EX51LP-Fontopia-Headphones/dp/B000095SB6


----------

